# Liquid latex



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone knows the "shelf life" of liquid latex? I've had about 1/2 gallon sitting in my garage (unused, but previously opened) for about 18 months. Is it any good?


Spookmaster


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*It should be fine if you sealed the container properly. It may smell different and have a seperated texture though.. Good luck with it! *


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

lol - I took the lid off - though the latex had "skimmed" over.....brought it inside, tried to peel the skin off..discovered what I actually had was a large lump of dry latex...

next time, make sure its sealed....

thanks for your answer...

Spookmaster


----------

